# meet (álgebra booleana)



## rafajuntoalmar

Hola:

Por más que he buscado, no consigo dar con una traducción castellana de la operación "meet" en álgebra de Boole (retículos). ¿Será que algún forista tiene un oscuro pasado (o presente) algebraico?

Gracias.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Hola de nuevo:

Al parecer, _meet _= intersección. Pero agradecería una confirmación. Un saludo.


----------



## Amosya

Hola Rafa,
¿Te refieres al símbolo que parece una V invertida? De mis tiempos en que estudié lógica y algebra, si no recuerdo mal era "el conjuntor", "la conjunción copulativa"... eso era el "meet".
Igual me equivoco. Y el "join" ( la "V") era "el disyuntor", "la conjunción disyuntiva"... Lo tengo bastante nebuloso en la cabeza pues hace muchos años ya cuando lo estudié y tampoco he hecho traducciones de álgebra, pero mirando a raíz de tu pregunta algunos textos en inglés sobre el tema es lo que creo.
Espero te sirva en algo.
Suerte en todo caso.
Un saludo, A.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Hola Amosya:

Gracias por tomarte el trabajo de responder. Creo que ya he resuelto el misterio de las "_meets_" y las "_joins_" (tal como suponía en mi mensaje anterior) aunque tendré una confirmación de un especialista en un par de días. Cuando la tenga la incluiré aquí.
Un saludo.


----------



## xOoeL

No sé si te servirá esto:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meet_(mathematics)


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

xOoeL said:


> No sé si te servirá esto:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meet_(mathematics)




Hola xOoel, gracias. En efecto, me he leído Wikipedia de pe a pa en busca de los conceptos de "meet" y "join" y ahora se un montón sobre el tema, pero lamentablemente las páginas en castellano aún están por venir (en general, si te fijas bien, Wikipedia en castellano es bastante más pobre que Wikipedia en inglés en lo que a ciencias se refiere; yo lo atribuyo a una diferencia cultural, ya verás tú).
Un saludo.


----------



## 0scar

Acá  se entiende  lo que es un *meet* y *join* pero  no tiene traducción  salvo  explicación, algo asi como de cota  inferior  y cota  superior. Ni en otros idiomas se traduce. Quizás habria que poner *encuentro * y *unión* 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lattice_(order)


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

0scar said:


> Acá  se entiende  lo que es un *meet* y *join* pero no tiene traducción salvo explicación, algo asi como de cota inferior y cota superior. Ni en otros idiomas se traduce. Quizás habria que poner *encuentro * y *unión*
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lattice_%28order%29



Hola Óscar. Gracias por la aportación. Como le he dicho a xOoel, me he tragado Wikipedia (y otros muchos recursos de la Red). Con respecto a lo que dices, sí, hay una relación entre las operaciones mencionadas y otros elementos del álgebra booleana (supremos e ínfimos y minimales y maximales), pero no son lo mismo. 
Mi primera opción, como sugieres, fue utilizar "encuentro" y "unión", es decir, traducir literalmente los términos. Sin embargo, busqué trabajos en castellano que utilizaran esas expresiones en el mismo contexto y no encontré "encuentros" (así suele ocurrir), por lo que me pasé a la hipótesis de que _meet _= intersección y _join _= unión... y aquí estoy... esperando la confirmación de un especialista.
Un saludo.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Hola:

Confirmado: meet = intersección.

Saludos


----------



## Amosya

Hola rafa,
Muchas gracias por poner lo averiguado... ¡obviamente yo iba por otros derroteros!!!
Un saludo, A.


----------

